# Kayak fishing hilton head



## GOOO DAWGS (May 8, 2010)

I am headed to HHI at end of May. Are there any good areas to do some kayak fishing for reds or trout? I was wondering about all of the canals in Palmetto Dunes or Sea Pines or any area where I can safely go with a yak alone.


----------



## GOOO DAWGS (May 9, 2010)

Nobody has any help here? Just looking for a place to go, not the honey hole.


----------



## captainhook (May 10, 2010)

I have heard there was good fishing there in the past but I also heard it got hammered by the cold winter. I hope the fishing is ok down there. I am taking a vacation at Palmetto Dunes this summer. My wife got a house instead of a condo down there so I'll have a place to store the Hobie.


----------



## OUTCAST (May 10, 2010)

The lagoon system in Palmetto Dunes is massive. 11 miles of canals will keep you busy for a while. Sea Pines has a couple of lagoons that are incredible and a huge lake in the forest preserve. The lagoons in Sea Pines hold flounder,  tarpon, large mouth bass, and the biggest reds I've ever seen and even caught a few snook years ago...but they'd go bananas if you dropped a kayak in these lagoons. Fishing from the bank would be your only chance. The lake in the forest preserve is kayak friendly, but its all freshwater with some nice bass and huge gators watching you carefully. Good luck!


----------



## GOOO DAWGS (May 10, 2010)

*thanks*

I appreciate the info. I have fished a couple of the lagoons from the bank, but always felt uncomfortable. I could not tell where I could go or when I was trespassing, so I just stayed at the sections by the road. I have plenty of places to bass fish here, so I was kind of looking for something different. Maybe I will try the lagoon system at Palmetto Dunes.  I will be staying at South Beach. Can you put a yak in at the marina? The inlet at the marina cove looks like a good place for some trout and reds to hang out.


----------



## OUTCAST (May 10, 2010)

I wouldnt even bother fishing the marina at south beach. So much boat traffic in and out of that place cant be good. If you drop in at south beach, paddle out of the marina into Calibogue and work that bank on the right. The tide will be smoking but might be productive on the switch. Can you anchor that yak? If so, take a left out of the marina creek and go to the south beach point and look for a bar (not the drinking one). Get under the terns and you'll catch blues, sharks and maybe spanish mackerel and reds. Havent tried that spot yet this year because we've been busy with cobia, but it can be productive.


----------



## GThunter5 (May 13, 2010)

Palmetto dunes lagoon is the best kept secret in SC.  ESPN 2 recently did a show on it.  I think you have to be staying there to use it.  theres a ramp but watch out its really slick. 

monster red fish, i hooked up with a 40lb tarpon (got off), loads of pin fish, flounder etc...

its never too windy.

try pulling mud minnows or throwing the rajun cajun with a mud minnow toward the bank. you can get the mud minnows from low country outfitters right off the island.  the pin fish will devour any worm or shrimp.


----------



## GOOO DAWGS (May 29, 2010)

*Disappointed*

Thanks to those who gave me some advice on the earlier posts about fishing lagoons in Hilton Head. Had surgery Wed. before last and have not healed enough to head out. It was tough watching the wife and kids head out this morning for a week at the beach while I try to finish up this recover. Hopefully I will be able to head down by Wed or so and squeeze in a few days watching the kids on the beach. As far as fighting any big fish, dont think that would be a good idea at this time.


----------

